# cnc driver



## h_s0404 (23 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

لدى درايفرات للبيع للتحكم فى محركات خطوية بمختلف القدرات من 1 امبير الى 8 امبير .

للاستفسار 01148487011


(ارجو ان تسمح لىادارة الموقع بوضع تلفونى)


----------



## ahmxxxx (24 مايو 2012)

انا اريد 4 مواتير بدرايفراتهم 

وياريت يكونو 4 او 5 امبير 


السعر يكون حوالى كام


----------



## h_s0404 (25 مايو 2012)

ahmxxxx قال:


> انا اريد 4 مواتير بدرايفراتهم
> 
> وياريت يكونو 4 او 5 امبير
> 
> ...



سعر الدريف 450 وهويعمل هاف وفول الدريف يعمل على موتور ابتداء من 1 امبير الى 6 امبير .للاستفسار اكثر راسلنى على الخاص


----------



## h_s0404 (27 مايو 2012)

واضيف لك معلومة اخرى الدريفر الموجود لدينا لا يقل امكانيات عن الدريفر المعروف باسم درايفر رام لانة يوجد بة امكانية التحكم فى زيادة العزم مع السرعات العالية وايضا التحكم فى current.بالاضافة الى توفر قطع غيار للدريفر.


----------



## بلال زبيب (27 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم 
اشكر لك تعاونك ولدي كارت لمكنه صينيه وهو من نوع0nc studio


----------



## h_s0404 (28 مايو 2012)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم
> اشكر لك تعاونك ولدي كارت لمكنه صينيه وهو من نوع0nc studio



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا بك اخ بلال ارجو اعطائى تفاصيل عن هذا الكارت او صورة للكارت .


----------



## h_s0404 (29 مايو 2012)

اخى بلال .


مجرد سؤال.


هل فكرت فى تعديل الكارت الالكترونى الخاص بالماكينة؟ 


السؤال بمعنى اخر هل فكرت بتعديل الاجزاء الاليكترونية الخاصة بالماكينة واريد ان اعرف هل هى ثلاثة محاور ام اكثر.


----------



## ابودحيم (1 يونيو 2012)

الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## h_s0404 (3 يونيو 2012)

اهلا بك اخ ابودحيم نورت المنتدى


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (11 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز انا محتاج 3 دريفر بالمواتير
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## h_s0404 (18 يونيو 2012)

اسف على التاخر فى الرد يمكنك اخى مراسلتى على الرسائل الخاصة وعندى الدريفرات جاهزة ويتم تجربتها لك قبل شرائها وعليها ضمان سنة وطبعا السعر اقل من سعر السوق علما بان الدريفر يستطيع تشغيل موتور خطوى حتى 6 امبير مع اماكنية التحكم فى fall/have steep والتحكم فى شدة العزم مع السرعة العالية للموتور وايضا يوجد امكانية enapled .


----------



## h_s0404 (25 يونيو 2012)

سعر لدريفر 450 جنية مصرى


----------



## kly73 (25 يوليو 2012)

هل يستطيع تشغيل موتور من نوع bipolar


----------



## h_s0404 (29 يوليو 2012)

ليس الموتور لة نوع بل اسلوب التوصيل هو الذى يسمى bip او unpo عموما الدريفرات تستطيع تشغيل النوعين من الوتور وهى تعمل باسلوب bipolar


----------



## saper_mh (3 أغسطس 2012)

انا من الاردن ارغب بتصميم ماكينة حفر صغير وارغب بشراء القطع الالكترونية مع الماتورات + والبور مع مخططات الربط كم السعر


----------



## h_s0404 (3 أغسطس 2012)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم
> اشكر لك تعاونك ولدي كارت لمكنه صينيه وهو من نوع0nc studio



اخى الكريم اهلا بك 
بفضل الله قمت بتعديل على ماكينة صينى الصنع وقمت بتغير الانترفيس وتم التعديل لتعمل ببرنامج ماك3


----------



## h_s0404 (3 أغسطس 2012)

saper_mh قال:


> انا من الاردن ارغب بتصميم ماكينة حفر صغير وارغب بشراء القطع الالكترونية مع الماتورات + والبور مع مخططات الربط كم السعر



اهلا بك 

اخى الكريم انا من مصر وبما انك اخ شقيق من الاردن فانصحك بشراء كيت كامل من النت لانى ابيع دريفرات فقط وانت تريد مجموعة كاملة واذا اردت مساعدة فى ربط وتوصيل الالكترونيات سوف اساعدك ان شاء الله عن طريق النت


----------



## ممدوح العدواني (3 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم : تحية طيبة لكم اخواني انا ممدوح محمود العدواني من العراق محافظة الموصل بالنسبة للماكنة التي اقصدها هي ثلاث محاورzyx وهي لعمل القوالب وكذلك للحفر على الخشب وكذلك على المعادن والحجر وانا قمت بتصنيع العمل الميكانيكي لكن المشكلة عندي في التصنيع الالكتروني والكهربائي والبرمجي يعني انا اكملت الثلث وبقي لدي الثلثين ولكم جزيل الشكر للرد ويارب يحفظكم من كل سوء اما للاخ Ksmksam نحن لانستطيع الشراء بسبب كلفة الثمن للاستيراد وانا قد عبرت مرحلة فلا اريد ايقاف العمل وانت قلت كلفتها 80 هذه للاحجام الصغيرة وللعمل الصغير انا اعمل على احجام متر ونصف في مترين وارجو منكم يا اخوان ان تفيدوني والله انا تعبت جدا ولم استطيع الوصول الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء اعينوني اعانكم الله وفي حالة من يريد الاتصال بي مباشرة يمكن الاتصال على الياهو **[email protected]** او الاتصال على رقمي 009647714041980 الرجاء منكم والله هذا الرمضان حاولت ان استغله بالمتابعة ولم اصل لشي ولكم جزيل الشكر في حالة اعنتموني ام لم تعينوني طبعا للعلم ان الماكنة لدينا سعرها 30000 دولار*


----------



## h_s0404 (5 أغسطس 2012)

ممدوح العدواني قال:


> *السلام عليكم : تحية طيبة لكم اخواني انا ممدوح محمود العدواني من العراق محافظة الموصل بالنسبة للماكنة التي اقصدها هي ثلاث محاورzyx وهي لعمل القوالب وكذلك للحفر على الخشب وكذلك على المعادن والحجر وانا قمت بتصنيع العمل الميكانيكي لكن المشكلة عندي في التصنيع الالكتروني والكهربائي والبرمجي يعني انا اكملت الثلث وبقي لدي الثلثين ولكم جزيل الشكر للرد ويارب يحفظكم من كل سوء اما للاخ Ksmksam نحن لانستطيع الشراء بسبب كلفة الثمن للاستيراد وانا قد عبرت مرحلة فلا اريد ايقاف العمل وانت قلت كلفتها 80 هذه للاحجام الصغيرة وللعمل الصغير انا اعمل على احجام متر ونصف في مترين وارجو منكم يا اخوان ان تفيدوني والله انا تعبت جدا ولم استطيع الوصول الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء اعينوني اعانكم الله وفي حالة من يريد الاتصال بي مباشرة يمكن الاتصال على الياهو **[email protected]** او الاتصال على رقمي 009647714041980 الرجاء منكم والله هذا الرمضان حاولت ان استغله بالمتابعة ولم اصل لشي ولكم جزيل الشكر في حالة اعنتموني ام لم تعينوني طبعا للعلم ان الماكنة لدينا سعرها 30000 دولار*



اخى الفاضل تفضل هذا الرابط سوف يساعدك على صناعة دريفر وهذا اهم ما تحتاجة فى البداية Chromation Systems - 3 Axis CNC Driver


----------



## ممدوح العدواني (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الله يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك يارب بس حبيت اسالك هل هذه الدائرة وينتهي كل شي لا احتاج الى شي اخر من اجل ان اباشر بالعمل وكل ما انتج واحد ادعوا لك بها في ان يحفظك ويرزقك ويرضى عنك


----------



## h_s0404 (5 أغسطس 2012)

ممدوح العدواني قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الله يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك يارب بس حبيت اسالك هل هذه الدائرة وينتهي كل شي لا احتاج الى شي اخر من اجل ان اباشر بالعمل وكل ما انتج واحد ادعوا لك بها في ان يحفظك ويرزقك ويرضى عنك



اخ ممدوح انت لا تحتاج الا بور صبلاى وكابل منفذ الطابعة وثم تنطلق الى عالم cnc


----------



## ممدوح العدواني (6 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك بيك والله ماقرت والنعم منك واتمنالك الموفقية والنجاح الدائم


----------

